# Spaltensummen ausgeben



## Oli (1. Dez 2008)

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines (oder auch großes, mal sehen) SQL Problem.

Ich machen einen Join über drei Tabellen. Funktioniert alles tadellos, nur ist das Ergebnis eben noch nicht perfekt.

Ergebnis:

FIR    GBR      KDNR   UMSVJ    UMSAK
1        1         1          1000      1000
1        2         1          1500      300
1        3         1          0           150
1        1         2          100        100
1        2         2          200        200

Die Spalte GBR interessiert mich nicht wirklich, ich bräucht nur die Spaltensummen von UMSVJ und UMSAK 

Ich hätte aber gerne folgendes:

FIR    KDNR   UMSVJ    UMSAK
1        1          2500      1450
1        2          300        300

Ich bin mir mienem SQL-Latein hier am Ende. Wie kann man das denn realisiseren? Die Summenfunktion kann ich ja nur über alle Spalten anwenden, bzw. mit einer Bedingung. Aber eben nicht in einem dreifachen JOIN.

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Grüße Oli


----------



## SlaterB (1. Dez 2008)

du musst nach FIR und KNDR gruppieren und UMSVJ und UMSAK summieren

die Summenfunktion kann sich auf eine einzelne Spalte beziehen:
sum(UMSVJ)


----------



## Oli (1. Dez 2008)

Hallo,

MANN BIN ICH DOOF....  ich hatte nur KDNR gruppiert.

Naja, ist Montag...

Besten Dank!


----------

